# Airmaster 8/30 compressor piston problem.



## brynic (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello all.
Realise this is a one off request for advice so dont shoot me please:tango_face_angel:
Have above compressor and think rings gone, air coming out of crankcase.
Before taking fully apart i.e. eletric motor off, pulling out drive etc can any one say if piston rings for XXXsize piston will be of normal dimensions for the size of piston. i.e. all 2.5inch piston has same dimension rings.

Live in spain so getting this kind of thing repaired locally is a nightmare, anyway it stretches the mind to try to do it yourself.
I will need to order the rings online so need some good advice before doing so.
Thanks in anticipation.


----------

